# ultimate muzzle loader



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

is the ultimate muzzel loader really worht all the money im looking for a long range gun


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

What is "long range" as can be different from one person to another ?


----------



## fightem (Sep 21, 2008)

I think the ultimate muzzle loader is the new one I got this year. Not because of the brand or price but because it hit the target four times when I went hunting.That means four out of four shots was 100 percent success. Four deer and last year I wounded three deer with my old one .So if your gun is hitting the target then it is the best one for the money. I shot from 120 yrds ,100 yrds 60 and 35 . All were exactly where I wanted the bullet to go. That`s my two grains worth....:coolgleam:coolgleam


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

mallard112386 said:


> is the ultimate muzzel loader really worht all the money im looking for a long range gun



There are alot more reasons than just distance that the Ultimate has to offer. I suggest you spend a little time to the Ultimate folks to get the details. Then decide if you wish to spend big bucks on a ML. I will say they are very impressive!


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm sure its a fine rifle. I have seen plenty of videos of guys shooting out past 200 yards.....but I could never justify spending that type of cash on a Muzzle loader. If I was very wealthy, I would think about it.


----------



## X-ski (Jul 4, 2008)

I know two people that have the ML you are looking at. I have shot with them they shoot good. I had A problem with my chronograph that day so I couldn't verify their claim of 2400 fps with 200 grains of pellets. I don't like the non removable breach plug idea. I have A ML built by Cecil Epp of PR bullet out of A Rem 700 action. It will do anything the ultimate will do plus more (smokeless if you want ) and it is 1/2 the price or less depending on which model you are looking at. One of the guy's sold his and is having one built like mine. Personally I couldn't be happier with A ML. I know this is going to get people railed up but I sold A piece of junk Thompson Center Encore to fund part of the build.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

X-ski said:


> I know two people that have the ML you are looking at. I have shot with them they shoot good. I had A problem with my chronograph that day so I couldn't verify their claim of 2400 fps with 200 grains of pellets. I don't like the non removable breach plug idea. I have A ML built by Cecil Epp of PR bullet out of A Rem 700 action. It will do anything the ultimate will do plus more (smokeless if you want ) and it is 1/2 the price or less depending on which model you are looking at. One of the guy's sold his and is having one built like mine. Personally I couldn't be happier with A ML. I know this is going to get people railed up but I sold A piece of junk Thompson Center Encore to fund part of the build.


Some more details, like a website on Cecil would be great!


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

I have to say, my dad has one and I have used it the last 2 years. When I can afford one, I will have one. They shoot great!! Easy to keep clean and very nice people I heard. My dad called about the breach when he first got it as a gift. He said the guy was very nice and said all he does is run patches down with windex a couple times and that's all. Easy and clean!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## X-ski (Jul 4, 2008)

I am not saying the ultimate ML is not A good rifle, It just has features I don't care for. I shot them and they work fine. I knew of with Mr. Epp and his conversions as he makes Dead Center bullets and a bunch of other ones. He also makes parts for people trying to get A Encore to shoot, That's how I found him. His web sight is prbullet.com


----------

